# All my mates are in birmingham!!!



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 18, 2007)

does anyone live near buxton??

I know fookin noone up here an begginin to go stir crazy  

In need of some beer and conversation with normal folk... well ok, just folk then


----------



## Epico (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah, I think I've just realised who you are. 

Sorry, I'm nowhere near Buxton though - got a good mate who lives there though who I keep promising to visit - so maybe I'll be around there at some point.


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2007)

DaRealSpoon said:
			
		

> In need of some beer and conversation with normal folk... well ok, just folk then


normal folk? round here? you're optomistic


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 18, 2007)

yeh, thought that would be a tough ask,

by sayin that tho, im takin on the assumption that i am normal.. which as we both know aqua... simply isnt true


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2007)

ain't that the truth


----------



## MooChild (Aug 18, 2007)

Im sure theres some farmers nearby who would love to tell you tales by the fireside


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2007)

Birmingham is ace.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 18, 2007)

But full of Brummies...


----------



## chio (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't think there are many normal folk in Buxton


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 19, 2007)

Tis nice and green round that way though.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 19, 2007)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> But full of Brummies...



Brummies ain't too bad, it's those black country, wolverhampton people you have to worry about. There the one's with the 'yaw alwright our kid'


----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Brummies ain't too bad, it's those black country, wolverhampton people you have to worry about. There the one's with the 'yaw alwright our kid'



Please do not stereotype wolverhampton folk old bean, theres a good chappie.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 19, 2007)

iv got some good mates who are yam yams actually. But, never confuse brummies for yams, it'll end in tears 

so no urban peeps in buxton... that sucks  

altho your right, it is lovely and green


----------



## moose (Aug 21, 2007)

DaRealSpoon said:
			
		

> In need of some beer and conversation with normal folk... well ok, just folk then


I live near Buxton, but the fearsome drive between here and there prohibits any kind of alcohol consumption


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 21, 2007)

drivin to buxton from anywhere is fearsome


----------



## chio (Aug 21, 2007)

'Tis a fearsome place.


----------



## moose (Aug 21, 2007)

I did it on Sunday in mildly drizzly, but fairly bright conditions, and saw two accidents on the way over, in which cars had collided for no particular reason.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 21, 2007)

aye its fearsome alright, you been on 'long hill' towards whaley bridge, the a5004 or something. I aquaplaned on a bend a few months ago, flewdown a cliff, ended up on the roof, quite possibly would have died were it not for some trees!

very fearsome experience!


----------



## moose (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes - the only time I don't like snow is on that road.


----------

